# Moderation here is more strict than gamefaqs....pathetic



## Kyrue (Nov 17, 2008)

I made a simple thread giving my thanks to the creator of Pokemon Bloody Diamond and not only do I get flamed, the topic gets locked.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=116232

Congratulations.....you've successfully alienated a new member. Perhaps I was wrong to think this forum was worth my time.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 17, 2008)

And after a few posts you flamed two members.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I made a simple thread giving my thanks to the creator of Pokemon Bloody Diamond


You could have:
a)Posted in the pokemon bloody diamond topic
b)Pm'd the author of the patch


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm a Noob here too and never got flamed got some discusions but it never ended up badly it's just you i guess


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 17, 2008)

It appears to have been locked because people were flaming you. Its what the moderators are here for, to prevent abuse of threads and other users...

You need to grow thicker skin if 1 thread and 2 or 3 negative comments are 'alienating you'. There were also a post or two defending you.

Anyways if you stay, welcome to GBAtemp, if you leave, sorry to see you go.

I dont really care which it is you do after this post.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 17, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> It appears to have been locked because people were flaming you. Its what the moderators are here for, to prevent abuse of threads and other users...
> 
> You need to grow thicker skin if 1 thread and 2 or 3 negative comments are 'alienating you'. There were also a post or two defending you.
> 
> ...


Actually the first post removed was his, so he was the one flaming.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 17, 2008)

He isn't really smart; by opening up this Topic he made a new ´Flame me, i'm a noob called Kyrue!´ place let's close this off mods


----------



## oliebol (Nov 17, 2008)

Dude, get a life or something. Crying because you got flamed?? Pathetic.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

This place is better than gamefaqs. 
Partly _because_ of the stricter better moderation.
We're always glad to have new members, but if you can't handle the moderation, 
sorry to see you go.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 17, 2008)

I've seen things worse than this. Grow up people and give him a break already.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd like to see you talk about ROMs, hacks, homebrew, flashcarts, flashcards, flashing, custom firmware, modchips, softmods, and allllllllll that other crap at GameFAQs.

Go on, we'll be here when you get back with severe karma loss.


----------



## Costello (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't generalize. And don't jump to conclusions too quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm the admin (well one of the three) around here and I'm sorry that you feel that way.
This place isn't usually very strict, on the contrary we've been really lenient in the past.
I think you shouldn't give up so early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 people aren't all so bad here...


----------



## Kyrue (Nov 17, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> And after a few posts you flamed two members.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only posted once in my original thread, then went to sleep. Woke up to it being locked, so please actually go back and read it instead of instigating, and stating that I flamed people.

Where are the rules saying I have to do PM or post in the same topic? What better way to thank somebody than in a public place where all can see?


Regardless of this all, it's clear that this isn't a place for me. I'll stick to the free download sections and call it good after that. The forums are troll bait. It's almost sad too, because I'm guessing that when this was a smaller website, it was a lot more fun to interact with others. Big places lose that "homey" feel.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 17, 2008)

It's understandable that when the community suddendly started to grow, moderation had to be stricter. 

However, I agree it has become pretty absurd over the years.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 17, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Don't generalize. And don't jump to conclusions too quickly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and don't listen to Costello. He's the biggest asshole of this site!
Just kidding of course


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Personally I really don't think the moderation here is strict at all.  I've gotten away with some pretty shady posts that definitely wouldn't have been allowed on GameFAQs, and there's a bunch of threads in the EoF that I can guarantee wouldn't be allowed anywhere else except for that 4chan place *spits out bad taste in mouth*.

Mostly it's just a case of posting the right thing in the right place, if you don't then you get informed of the correct place or the mods just move it for you.  That thread was locked before it ended up looking like a British pub on a Friday night.

And Costello's not an asshole, he's a vampire - I've already posted the proof.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Trolly...the wise one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Every single word he wrote is right.....Everybody should listen to you mate!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 17, 2008)

...place and time for everything. blah blah blah.  It doesn't seem like such a big deal to get around.

_Thicker skin_: It's the internet, c'mon... how civil do you think it is? While there may be a few bad 'eggs' here at gbatemp, you'd be best to take it with a grain of salt.  Trolls, etc.
_He's The New Guy_: Probably doesn't know the ropes, give'em a break. Reply and New Topic are pretty ambiguous if you are click happy.
Now let's forget our troubles with a big bowl of strawberry ice cream!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Every single word he wrote is right.....Everybody should listen to you mate!


Especially the vampire note. Be careful around Costy.


----------



## Costello (Nov 17, 2008)

One last thing... you compared us to Gamefaqs and called us pathetic in the same sentence.
And yet, your topic is still open, people are still debating, and you're free to express your opinion.
At least we can take (and respond to) criticism


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 17, 2008)

This topic will be the most visited topic in one hour if this goes through(i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## science (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw your thread, and it was harsh. Don't let a few mean comments make you stay away from the forums. There are tons of nice members here (you would be one, you made a thread for giving thanks!) so please give it another try, I'm sure you will love it here


----------



## Kyrue (Nov 17, 2008)

I made a simple thread giving my thanks to the creator of Pokemon Bloody Diamond and not only do I get flamed, the topic gets locked.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=116232

Congratulations.....you've successfully alienated a new member. Perhaps I was wrong to think this forum was worth my time.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh cheer up, it's just part of the tribe initiation here. You have to survive 100 posts of flame and insults before we accept you in.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> And Costello's not an asshole, he's a vampire - I've already posted the proof.



Erm. Costy's not so much a vamp. But he certainly does suck. In the best of ways. >_>

Also, i'm shocked this thread has gotten this much attention. Thats exactly for what this guy was looking. As soon as a new member gets shit for anything, bam. We hate them. Thats it, 100% on the head. (cough sarcasm cough)

Also, he pulled out the GameFaqs name and all hell breaks loose.

Classic troller activity. Shame i had to post in here too... but any reason to say "Costy Sucks...."


----------



## Killermech (Nov 17, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Costy's not so much a vamp. *But he certainly does suck. In the best of ways. >_>*







So many questions... so little time


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, I just had to reply after the WildWon, so our avatars make sense!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And everyone who stays here for longer than few days will see how much of a great community we are!

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Killermech killed the main purpose of my post!!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sorry, stricter than GFAQs? There's got to be a better example. I've been warned twice in the last week there, yet I haven't so much as had a post edited or removed here, AFAIK.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow I almost got warned because I keep making topics of the wrong icons 'can't post NDS topic on the news topic' 

You just being whining because no one is playing to you. Think before complaining!!


----------



## WildWon (Nov 17, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ewww no. I didn't mean it like that. I meant it sexually!

ON TOPIC:

@Kyrue- If you have a problem or question with something that is going on, PLEASE msg a Mod. They'll either get you the info you require, or find someone to help you. They're good like that. Thats how i started in here. If shit went down on my posts (or had a post removed) and i didn't understand it, they can explain it! (or apologize if they're being a complete Toni tool about it. They're good peoples.

Also, don't just start a post for speaking your mind like this w/out doing the above action. Otherwise, you'll end up having a handful of regulars that will jump in and just flame the shit out of you. Use your head, and don't just openly complain in a new thread unless you've tried ALL other options. This is the quickest way to burn a bridge.

Just trying to lend a helping hand


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Kyrue- If you have a problem or question with something that is going on, PLEASE msg a Mod. They'll either get you the info you require, or find someone to help you. They're good like that. Thats how i started in here. If shit went down on my posts (or had a post removed) and i didn't understand it, they can explain it! (*or apologize if they're being a complete Toni* tool about it. They're good peoples.
> 
> Also, don't just start a post for speaking your mind like this w/out doing the above action. Otherwise, you'll end up having a handful of regulars that will jump in and just flame the shit out of you. Use your head, and don't just openly complain in a new thread unless you've tried ALL other options. This is the quickest way to burn a bridge.
> 
> Just trying to lend a helping hand


You see....Wildy writes that, and I suspend him for few days!! but that's not strict, that's justice..

Just kidding, all staff members here are very friendly people and open for discussion or help..Just ask! And making a topic like this is actually the worst solution you could come up with!


----------



## Prophet (Nov 17, 2008)

Kyrue said:
			
		

> I made a simple thread giving my thanks to the creator of Pokemon Bloody Diamond and not only do I get flamed, the topic gets locked.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=116232
> 
> *Congratulations.....you've successfully alienated a new member. Perhaps I was wrong to think this forum was worth my time.*



I guess you'll be leaving now. I've already packed your bags for you... they're kinda light. I couldn't find anything to actually put in them, seeing as you've only been here for 3 months and have contributed absolutely nothing to the site but the useless thread that got locked and this useless thread about the thread that got locked... I'll put these in the bag -- no one else wants them anyway. OH!! I also put some graham crackers in the outer pocket of the bag, in case you get hungry while you search for a new E-home. Good luck out there, I'm rooting for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Please don't write us, I don't think we'd receive the letters... um, our mail box is broken and stuff...


----------



## science (Nov 17, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Kyrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see why he would want to leave with posts like these. There is no need to be a douche. This is not a type of post I would have expected from you, prophet


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Nov 17, 2008)

gamefaqs...i like gamefaqs...leave gfaqs alone!!!!

on second thought i DID get banned for a month for simply stating i dont like homo's..i was told " u have no right to not like gay people" (ORLY???).....dont even think about having an opinion other than "this game rocks" on gfaqs boards....haha...gbatemp is a hell of a lot better overall..only thing is gfaqs has a board for every game on every system...which can be helpful at times..but mostly just retarded


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2008)

Honestly, I think you're a troll, and you just want attention... which sadly is just what you got. 

Anyway, if you're NOT a troll, then I'm very sorry your experience in GBAtemp hasn't been that good. You shouldn't let one or two members get the better of you. On internet sites such as these, you have to be tough and learn to ignore what people say. It's just like the real world - not EVERYONE will like you and be nice to you. You just have to ignore them and move on. I think it was wrong for them to flame you (if they did, cause I didn't see anything) but you were also wrong by making a new thread just to say thanks to the guy, when it would have been perfectly fine to post in his topic. You could have even PM'd him... anyway, it's an honest mistake, and I'm sorry you got flamed. GBAtemp is not very strict at all, except for a mod or two that like being jerks... but that's for another discussion! :X


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 17, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Don't generalize. And don't jump to conclusions too quickly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


costello i think they are scared of you avatar, change it to something like a flower or ponies!! 
and everyone will love you more than now  :yayigotbanned:

ontopic: this is the badass nintendo forum of the whole internet
im glad that i found it


----------



## Prophet (Nov 17, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I can see why he would want to leave with posts like these. There is no need to be a douche. This is not a type of post I would have expected from you, prophet


Douche? Hmm, you might be right. Perhaps that was overly mean of me. 

My Apologies Kyrue. What bothered me about the the post at the start of this thread, is that it seemed extremely self centered. I read it as almost a threat; "if I can't post the way I want I'm leaving" was the general idea I took from it. However, that was a pretty cynical reading on my part. If you truly do feel alienated, then once more allow me to apologize. Gbatemp is a fair place. The mods are a step above those you'll find on any other site of this kind and the members are genuinely nice and eager to help one another. That being said, I can see that your first taste of gbatemp was less then steller and "who" is to blame for this really doesn't matter. Let's just assume it was an off day for all involved parties and turn the page.

So, Welcome to Gbatemp Kyrue.

Sidenote: Damn you Science, with your moral clarity and your “This is not what I expected from you Prophet”. Damn you.


----------



## science (Nov 17, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Sidenote: Damn you Science, with your moral clarity and your “This is not what I expected from you Prophet”. Damn you.



Its what I do best


----------



## DarkSpace (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't be discouraged by a few flames, it only gets worse better from here.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 17, 2008)

You used a Code box for no reason, it looked like a quote box, and if you're quoting then that means what you are saying is not your own words.  Basically, it seemed like you just copy and pasta'd that post (and made an entire topic for it), and we all know that no one like a copy and pasta.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Solution:  Get rid of that code box, but the damage is already done.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 17, 2008)

Its be nice to see another post from him so we know he is reading all this and we are not just all replying to eachother


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 18, 2008)

gamefaqs forum sucks ass


----------



## da_head (Nov 18, 2008)

this place isn't strict at all! watch:

fuck u science. (first user i could think of rofl)

and ur leaving cuz of a little flamming? good riddance i say. go back to gamefaqs then.


----------



## Kyrue (Nov 17, 2008)

I made a simple thread giving my thanks to the creator of Pokemon Bloody Diamond and not only do I get flamed, the topic gets locked.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=116232

Congratulations.....you've successfully alienated a new member. Perhaps I was wrong to think this forum was worth my time.


----------



## science (Nov 18, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> this place isn't strict at all! watch:
> 
> fuck u science. (first user i could think of rofl)
> 
> and ur leaving cuz of a little flamming? good riddance i say. go back to gamefaqs then.



;_;


----------



## da_head (Nov 18, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 that was quick.

this post is totally on topic.


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 18, 2008)

my turn

i was watching a porn video, it made my dick grow so big it rose up and touched my lips. pretty soon i was choking on my own dick!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Nov 18, 2008)

*pacefalm*


----------



## da_head (Nov 18, 2008)

@samurai: to far man...to far.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 18, 2008)

Mods incoming in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

2.5.......2....


----------



## JPH (Nov 18, 2008)

Mods are here.

He can express his opinions if he likes - however if anything gets out of hand I'll be forced to step in and take action yo.


----------



## Midna (Nov 18, 2008)

Everyone's at fault, okay! Get over it. The whining is the only "pathetic" thing about this. Please, while I empathise with you about the flaming, You flamed yourself, and the mods closed the topic to prevent the whole thread from being burnt down. Hope this doesn't offend you, but _suck it up_.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 18, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think you're a troll, and you just want attention... which sadly is just what you got.



+1


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

That thread was really pointless. 
oh wait-


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 18, 2008)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: Densetsu3000 is too awesome for this thread._


----------



## oliebol (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, it's not that strict. You can use words here that would be removed on other sites...


----------



## Forte Dante (Nov 18, 2008)

LOLBOOBIES

Er, uh, I mean... Way to be a huge attention seeker.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's not that strict. You can use words here that would be removed on other sites...


I totally agree. Like this: FUCK YOU... Dont warn me mods im just showing an example! Sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

What about p'edo?


----------



## Edragon (Nov 18, 2008)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: On-Topic_


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

I think the mods and staff here are really cool, and always ready to reconsider their decisions if you bring up a valid argument!

God knows ive dealt with them enough, and they have always been cooler with me then they needed to be!


----------



## Kyrue (Nov 19, 2008)

After a few days I decided to reconsider this place. To any who think I was trolling, sorry you feel that way but it was a genuine post. I don't troll. Thanks to those who offered encouraging words. Perhaps I overreacted, I don't know.

Anyway, I'm gonna stick around. The info on this site is priceless and hard to find elsewhere.

Thanks for reading my topic.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 19, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Dude, get a life or something. Crying because you got flamed?? Pathetic.


Totally true, that's really pathetic...


----------



## Kyrue (Nov 17, 2008)

I made a simple thread giving my thanks to the creator of Pokemon Bloody Diamond and not only do I get flamed, the topic gets locked.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=116232

Congratulations.....you've successfully alienated a new member. Perhaps I was wrong to think this forum was worth my time.


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know that this place is any more strict than any other board.  There are a lot of d-bags roaming the halls though, but such is life.  All-in-all, I've found that people are generally pretty helpful, and there's only a handful of people who want to get under your skin, and try with everything they've got.  So..yeah.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 20, 2008)

GBATemp is normal on the moderation(unless I'm mod, a forum usually is), I don't know about GameFAQs but considering the stuff that I've read on their board, the mods are too nice(or lazy, your choice).


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 20, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Dude, get a life or something. Crying because you got flamed?? Pathetic.


For reals though go cry to your mom or something dont bring that sissy shit here go back to gamefaqs


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 20, 2008)

Kyrue said:
			
		

> I made a simple thread giving my thanks to the creator of Pokemon Bloody Diamond and not only do I get flamed, the topic gets locked.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=116232
> 
> Congratulations.....you've successfully alienated a new member. Perhaps I was wrong to think this forum was worth my time.


O.o Wow man, I feel bad for you.

You guys are really just proving his point by flaming him.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 20, 2008)

This is one of the loosest boards I've been to. At least we can say fuck, right?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Kyrue said:
			
		

> After a few days I decided to reconsider this place. To any who think I was trolling, sorry you feel that way but it was a genuine post. I don't troll. Thanks to those who offered encouraging words. Perhaps I overreacted, I don't know.
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna stick around. The info on this site is priceless and hard to find elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks for reading my topic.


I'm happy you decided to stay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some people are a bit rough here..But we have many regular members that are friendly, supportive and helpful!
We're a big site, and you have to understand that modding it can be really hard sometimes, also, mods re just humans and they mistake too, so feel free to PM any staff member if you feel like, and have some questions, we're here to help!

See ya around the forum


----------



## dice (Nov 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Kyrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, spelling mistakes!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You mocking bird you!


----------



## Dwight (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't read any of the thread, so sorry if this has been said already.
This is one of the few forums that actually follows through with it's rules. Most forums have a set of rules that they don't enforce and that makes it really hard to know what you can and can't do, and people get mad when a line is randomly drawn.
With GBAtemp, I really appreciate the amount of moderation that goes on, because it shows how intelligent this community can be without a bunch of spam and crap.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 20, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> This is one of the loosest boards I've been to. At least we can say fuck, right?







A forum isn't fun just because people do whatever they want, good behavior and giving the rest of the users an awesome time by sharing same interests is what makes it fun.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 20, 2008)

I got a 10% warning for flaming because I called someone a little turd, now that is what you call pathetic, I've seen a lot worst flaming than that go unpunished, maybe the op's have it in for me for some unknown reason.


----------



## fatfrank (Nov 20, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh cheer up, it's just part of the tribe initiation here. You have to survive 100 posts of flame and insults before we accept you in.



i got lucky i only had 1 or 2 of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lot's of great people here, but like every other pond of people, assholes make their way in.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 20, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe you used that smiley from the ads


----------

